# WANTED: COYOTE hunters on my land



## kikidede (Dec 13, 2008)

HELP. I'm devastated! My 2 dogs disappeared virtually right in front of me. There are 3 other neighbor dogs that are missing. I'm not sure if it was coyotes or a mountain lion. I am looking for hunters to make them FEAR my land! I'm in revenge mode! I have an electronic CD predator caller/remote that you could use if you come to hunt. I'm located in the Sandhills of Kindred, 30 m SW of Fargo. The land has CRP, woodland, ravenes, creeks, river and steep hills. There is a lot of surrounding pasture and woods, where they could be called in from and shot on my 1/4. Call me as I am a non-hunter and will not check this site often. Home is 701-428-9107 or cell is 701-212-3345. Thanks.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

i will be glad to do it for you in a few weeks. also why do you have an electronic caller if you dont hunt?


----------



## kikidede (Dec 13, 2008)

nosib said:


> i will be glad to do it for you in a few weeks. also why do you have an electronic caller if you dont hunt?


I just ordered the caller this week, because I wanted to make sure that if I could even get anyone out here, that they would have some useful tools to succeed. I have been trying to spread by word of mouth for a few years about hunting coyotes on my land, but I don't get any takers. I was unaware of this site until a neighbor told me about it today.

Just give me a call when you think that you would like to hunt. Thanks.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

no problem i live in fargo so after xmas break i would be more than willing to help out the cause. im sure other people on this site will reply also.


----------



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

hey i wish i could help you out but i live to darn far away. Good luck with hunt. well hey if your dogs went really quick without much fight, it might be a mountain lion. See if you can find prints around to see exactly what it is.

lax


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

I'll be there.


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all
I asked Missy to post here for help. Just my luck I'm out of town working and can't make it out there for a few weeks. She had one of her neighbors track the dogs, but didn't have any luck, there were other tracks as well but the guy doing the looking didn't say if he had seen any cat tracks. So far there are at least 5 dogs missing in this area. One was a small poodle, and the other was a full size 70lbs poodle, then a golden lad went missing the next day and 2 blue heelers disappeared earlier this summer. So for the most part these aren't little dogs, I have heard stories of Coyotes luring dogs out of the yard before but of course that area is also prime for cats. Just last fall they spotted one west of the little Yellowstone camp ground so I know for a fact they are in the area.
This is a prime chance for a few yote hunters to help out some of our neighbors. It's not every day landowners ask for people to come hunt their land.
So get out there!

P.s just for the sake of asking, if this is a cat causing all this, does anyone know the legality of shooting it? Considering it's a menace to the area? Would it fall under the hunting regulations for the eastern half of the state, or is this pest control?

happy hunting! :sniper:


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Here is a link to ND mountain lion hunting guidelines: http://gf.nd.gov/hunting/otherspecies/mtnlion.html



> Mountain Lion Hunting
> 
> 2008 Season Information:
> 
> ...


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

what they dont know wont hurt them :wink: but if caught you probably can get into big trouble once you see the animal you can go get a license to fit the animal and kill it or tell people on this site you have a certain problem and people lookin to kill this type of cat would be happy to help


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

*Release the HOUNDS !!! *


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

It was very nice talking to you. I will be down there within the next few days. I hunt that area hard, not always for yotes but deer. I will try and hit it really hard. It makes me sick to hear that they have started going after animals down there again.

Thanks again. I am always happy to have new areas to hunt!

Mike


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

that sounds like fun.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

told ya a lot of people would love to do it.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Be still my heart!

You guys that live down there need to jump on this. Not often we get a mandate...


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

SO...who is going down there? Let us know how it all pans out. They should be hungry after this blizzard!!!


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

My dad and brother should be down in the area this week around monday, or maybe today. I know she had said there were two down there friday. and a deer hunter? but I'm not sure what he was hunting, he might have been the one trying to track down the dogs.

if you see a white ford pickup in the area that will be my dad and brother

good luck, wish I could have made it


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

id help out but i live way too far away


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Fallguy said:


> SO...who is going down there? Let us know how it all pans out. They should be hungry after this blizzard!!!


Thats the area I hunt. The big problem is everyone in there brother is down in the area trying to learn how to hunt. Not going to lie about the best thing that could happen is ONE person or group goes in and does the hunting. It is going to be a jumble F.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Fallguy said:
> 
> 
> > SO...who is going down there? Let us know how it all pans out. They should be hungry after this blizzard!!!
> ...


i agree i would have to say that hunt4p&y is a good one to let hunt for you. i said i would do it but he is a better candidate. i know him in real life and he will get the job done. but make sure that only one person or group comes not 5 or so.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I agree - if you have problem animals you are better of getting 1 or two guys in there calling or trapping. Getting a huge group of guys like you do to push deer is going to mess it all up.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

2 person crew would be the best there. There have been recent mountain lion sightings in that area, mother and two kittens was the last I heard but this doesn't seem to be the work of lions, there are cattle that way and the cats would more than likely go for them or the deer. Better safe than sorry as the verminator says cover your back side.


----------



## kikidede (Dec 13, 2008)

Yowza! Thanks for all of the calls. I only wish that I had my 'babies' with me. I think that I will heed the advice of allowing one party to strike some hits on my home 1/4. So, let's start here.

It sounds like D.L. has some great experience and would like to come out. Are you thinking of working with M.S.? Or should I send M.S. somewhere else? D.L. and M.S. hunt a lot of other people's land around here, so they have access to nearby land that other's of you do not.

Maybe I can have M.J. and his dad and brother hunt on some of our other land. Does that interest you? I could see if my father in law has any other hunters on his 1/4. I think you know what sec they are on. Or some of the land West of 18.

*PLEASE, call me* before anyone comes out so that I can keep track of everything. I wouldn't want anyone to get hurt! I especially need to know when you would be on my home 1/4. I want to explain the terrain and make sure that you know where my house is and my horses and miniature donkeys. I have some muzzleloaders and bow still hunting and I don't want anyone to cross paths and not know that they other is out on some land. THANK YOU.


----------

